# I'm going to KILL Cloud



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just took him out too! What a little fart! He pissed on my comforter! Before, he had probably poddied on the bed like 1, MAYBE 2 times in his life! He got on my bed all excited and I wasn't paying attention and he was scratching the comforter and then.....*cuss words inserted here...ALOT of them too!* WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!? He usually gives me a hint when he needs to go like sitting and staring at me or sitting by the door. NOT THIS TIME!

In the morning he also tinkles when it's time to wake up and take him out of his crate for the first time. That's almost everyday. I don't even know how to stop him, but I assume that he can't help it. One morning, he walked out of his crate without any accidents but then he ran to the door and then rolled on his back and there goes projectile peepee.







I hope there's nothing wrong with him. Maybe it's a boy thing.







I'm going to do it! I'm gonna do the Lorena Bobbitt on him! ARRRGHHHH


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have any wise words...hmmm..."Glad it's you and not me?!"







LOL-J/K, that was WRONG







He sounds like he just gets excited and can't hold it in...I don't have a solution though...but I feel your frustration...does that help any?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah I agree with Tlunn that I think he just gets too excited.







Caesar does the pee thing when he gets really excited sometimes.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like before u get all excited w/ him u need to make sure he has peed everything out. this isnt a training problem. maybe when he gets older he will have better control of his bladder.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When Lacey gets excited she pees a little too. I read somewhere that when you first get up in the morning you should carry them outside. I guess if you carry them they don't pee or as much. You should do this until they are old enough to hold their pee. Lacey is trained to use a litterbox so when she was real young I would put her in it first thing in the morning. Lacey is 10 months old and when she gets excited she pees. I have had dogs in the past and they did the same thing. I think their bladders just need to mature.

Lacey is 10 months old and is housebroken or so I thought. Last Sunday hubby cleaned the carpets, as soon as he was done Lacey went intp the dining room and wouldn't you know it she peed right in front of us. Let me tell you the look hubby gave her...she ran to her litterbox and looked at her daddy. You could of sworn she was telling him "look daddy, I know where I should go."

It is a lot of hard work to train a puppy/dog. It has only been the last two weeks that Lacey has had the run of the house and I still keep a really close eye on her. If she starts to have accidents in the house we will go back to a smaller space. It doesn't matter where she is in the house if she needs to go she runs to her box and uses it. 


Good Luck and keep at it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh mann... that sux! Its funny you say maybe he will have better control of his bladder when hes older... kodie has had complete control of his bladder since he was little. I even have to drag him out of bed in the morning so he will pee when its been 9hrs of sleeping!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 11 2004, 07:54 AM
> *...Glad it's you and not me?!"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You definitely ain't right! But thanks!








I actually do try to pick him up before he starts heading for the door. Sometimes, I just dont. I thought I was babying him when I do that, but it saves me from cleaning my carpet.
Last night he peed the mother lode the last time I took him out...That's why I was surprised and upset. 
Noriko never ever tinkles in the morning, nor when she gets excited. Thank goodness because I can't lorena bobbit her.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 11 2004, 10:12 AM
> *I don't know what to tell you either.  I guess I am not the right one to give advice 'cause of Toby and all his potty problems!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Submissive urination when excited is very common. Most dogs grow out of it to some degree. Ignoring him for a few minutes to let him calm down may help.

First thing in the morning carry him from his crate outside. 

If he went out and did not go and he should have, put him in his crate for 10-20 minutes and try again. 

It sounds like the problem here is consistency. The more frequently the dog goes in the proper place and is rewarded, the more likely they are to repeat that behavior. The more chances they have to make a mistake, the longer it will take for that behavior you want to become stable. Go out with him on a leash. Reward him for going in the right place, and say the same word when he does it (go piddle). He needs to be confined to his crate to prevent mistakes and he can be out and interacting after he has successfully relieved himself in the appropriate place.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 11 2004, 03:57 PM
> *Submissive urination when excited is very common. Most dogs grow out of it to some degree. Ignoring him for a few minutes to let him calm down may help.
> 
> First thing in the morning carry him from his crate outside.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, Good advice, as usual!

So many people don't know how to potty train and the poor dog is the one who suffers from his/her owner's lack of knowledge. I think that is a signficant reason why people give up their dogs. An old friend called me the other day. I hadn't spoken with her in a couple years. She was telling me that she had gotten a Shih Tzu puppy a few months' ago but gave her back to the breeder because she could not get the puppy house trained and because the puppy was destructive in the house. 

She said her training "technique" was to squirt the puppy with water every time she pottied where she shouldn't. I've heard of the squirt "method" when a dog is barking too much as a way to stop it. But using it for potty training seems cruel to me.... after all, from what I have read, it is the owner's fault when the dog makes a mistake. And same with the chewing on furniture, etc....... So this poor puppy was probably miserable .... all because of her owner's ignorance.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

JMM--The problem isn't consistency. I am consistant. And I said it was a surprise to me because he did pottied alot right before this happened. Even though it was most likely submissive, I can't help but to feel the anger inside because it was on my comforter, and it was time for bed. I mainly started this topic to VENT. But, I will pick his butt up in the morning when it's time to go potty since it help prevents any accidents.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 11 2004, 09:34 PM
> *JMM--The problem isn't consistency.  I am consistant.  And I said it was a surprise to me because he did pottied alot right before this happened.  Even though it was most likely submissive, I can't help but to feel the anger inside because it was on my comforter, and it was time for bed.  I mainly started this topic to VENT.  But, I will pick his butt up in the morning when it's time to go potty since it help prevents any accidents.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22207*


[/QUOTE]

I must have misunderstood your post. I thought he urinated a normal amount on your bed instead of an excitement piddle.

Have you checked a urine sample with the vet just to be sure he is concentrating his urine and does not have an infection? It can't hurt to make sure. My Mikey can't go more than an hour or two without urinating most of the time.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 11 2004, 10:12 PM
> *I must have misunderstood your post. I thought he urinated a normal amount on your bed instead of an excitement piddle.
> 
> Have you checked a urine sample with the vet just to be sure he is concentrating his urine and does not have an infection? It can't hurt to make sure. My Mikey can't go more than an hour or two without urinating most of the time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22216*


[/QUOTE]
Actually, it was alot. At least it seemed like it. The diameter of the peepee stain was pretty wide







. When I took him out that night, he PPed loud and hard. You can hear it touch the ground. Weird that I remember that. Anyway, sometimes, it's a mystery. 

OR, he just drank alot before bed. sounds logical. I usually have to take them out every 1-3 hrs. Noriko can hold it alot longer so she doesnt go everytime I take her out. Cloud goes almost everytime I take him out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Dec 12 2004, 02:02 AM
> *Maybe try and make sure he does not drink large amounts of water past a certain time 8 or 9 pm?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22228*


[/QUOTE]


That is what I do with Brinkley...he doesn't drink anything past 8:30. He is still ready to go potty when he gets up...but maybe that would help Cloud some...sounds like he just doesn't have the bladder control...but, if he had JUST gone like that outside...and then went again...maybe there is something to JMM's idea...especially if it has not happened in the past like that...maybe he has an infection that is making feel like he has to go all the time...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I do pick his water up at a certain time. It was just this one time. Other than that incident, everything's been normal.


----------

